# My product photos are yellow? help!



## cybercut1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, 
I'm taking shots of products for a website coming out and I cant figure out why the shots are coming out a bit yellow, is there any way of removing the yellow digitally and making it look a bit more normal?

Thanks in advance!








if someone wants to help me with this stuff you can email me at wlu.ink@gmail.com.. ill check here too!
thanks guys again!


----------



## Wyjid (Feb 8, 2009)

what do you have for editing?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you shooting with a Light Box and standard household bulbs for lighting ?


----------



## cybercut1 (Feb 8, 2009)

im using a little studio i built. im also using flood lights. like some of them are really good shots but some are yellow..  i have paint.net that i use to edit photos. i could get photoshop though. can anyone fool around with it and post a better one if they know how to do it just so i can see? thanks guys!


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you manually setting your white balance? or going Auto?


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 8, 2009)

Easiest to just change your lights to 5500k, either photoflood or CF. The CF's will last longer.

Get them here - Alzo Digital

Cheers, Don


----------



## cybercut1 (Feb 8, 2009)

I did it manually... do you guys think it even looks bad? maybe thats how it should look?


----------



## fishsauce (Feb 8, 2009)

I played a little in PS

Dropped the yellow and played with the levels a bit. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 8, 2009)

That's definitely better.  Not to be too picky, but the 'Tec' seems to be in a shadow.  I think it would be a better shot if it were evenly illuminated.  Perhaps moving / bending it somewhat would do the trick.


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 8, 2009)

I shrunk this a little bit to fit the recommend screen width here. 

I'm not sure paint.net has the horse power to do color correction like this, but here goes... in Photoshop CS3.

This did a quick pass in ACR to set the white balance though that only gets it part way and only if you have something grey or white in the image. This can be iffy with a jpeg original, but it can work.

I then used a curves adjustment to get rid of the color cast using this method: Adobe Photoshop Tutorial | Color Correction Using Curves Adjustment Layer | Layers Magazine

Even after that I still had to desaturate the yellow a bit.


----------



## Sirashley (Feb 8, 2009)

When it comes to shooting in a lightbox, I have found that the white balance should be set to TUNGSTEN. It is mentioned here in this article on how to build a light box...

Strobist: How To: DIY $10 Macro Photo Studio

I tried out a few white balance setting and got the same yellowing you did when it was not on Tungsten. If you shot your photo in RAW, go back and adjust it to tungsten and that should do the trick, otherwise, remember next time you shoot, tungsten...

Here is my last light box shot, using the strobist do it yourself box






Hope this helps...


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sirashley said:


> When it comes to shooting in a lightbox, I have found that the white balance should be set to TUNGSTEN.



It makes sense if you're using tungsten bulbs. The lightbox I have access to uses strobes which are daylight-calibrated.


----------



## Sirashley (Feb 8, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> It makes sense if you're using tungsten bulbs. The lightbox I have access to uses strobes which are daylight-calibrated.



Actually, the lighting I used was two 5$ desk lamps from Wal-Mart...LOL... Now that you mention, perhaps I should look at what kind of bulb they use.  Anyway, for the original poster, just play with the WB and that should fix it


----------



## cybercut1 (Feb 8, 2009)

wow guys!! thanks a lot these both look great, im just tryin to figure out which ones will look best on the website.. what do you think? which one looks the best?


----------



## fishsauce (Feb 8, 2009)

Personally, I would go with Rufus's 

Unless you still need the image in the same dimentions. Then Go with Dan's. 
Mine just looks like a hack job next to em LOL


----------

